# cold weather gear



## husker1 (Nov 17, 2009)

with cooler weather and water temperatures and striper season come up. I was just wondering what everyone wears to stay warm and dry. A dry suit is not really in my budget I was thinking about a dry top and waders Any input would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.

Chris:fishing:


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

I picked these up and like them so far. With a nice top they will be great in cold water. There is a pretty decent seal at the top of the pant and it has the sealed feet. You can layer underneath with whatever you want.

http://www.kokatat.com/product_detail.asp?code=ttp


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

The sealed feet in the Kolkatat is a defintite asset ,... for the money.

Up in New England, with cooler temps many of the yakers use stockingfoot waders, along with either a paddling shoe , or waders (with a double belt). One belt cinches down the splash top; the other belt cinches down the wader top. Choice of footware is optional: from sandels , to wading boots ( it depends on location, and surf circumstances).

The colder the air and water temps ,as well as the liklyhood of 'dumping", the more likely to get a dry suit.($$$ )

Chris , a splashtop and waders is sufficient, especially if you are wearing a suitable pfd , and have a radio just in case you get into trouble . Best for you to go out with a buddy and keep each other in visual contact. Regardless , practice self-rescue. :beer:

Fishwander


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I've got a dive model dry suit. Would like to get a paddlers dry suit. Anyone looking for a trade? PM me!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

...sorry...forgot about the thread...my bad! I use Neoprene waders and a jacket for most of my cold weather gear! Neoprene gloves are great to have to warm your hands up, too!


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

wannabeangler said:


> I use Neoprene waders and a jacket for most of my cold weather gear! Neoprene gloves are great to have to warm your hands up, too!


Yeah , I use neoprene gloves too. A 'hand warmer' placed on or near the wrist will prevent hands and arms from getting cold.

Also , a wooden paddle is much kinder to your hands in the cooler temps than metal.

I have recently seen "pogies" at several websites. They appear to be molded neoprenes that come pre-fit for the paddle shaft. Because I am by nature a 'high-impact ' paddler and am moving my hands a lot while paddleing, I don't think these will work for me. Has anybody tried them for kayak fishing in cooler temps ?

Fishwander


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Confused on why you guys wear waders if you tip your yak your waders are going to fill with water and pull you under correct?? Which would cause you to either drown or cut your waders and lose them.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYwG52p4yjs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YPTqrwXgkM


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

myth busted. the belt and pfd are a must, i use 2 belts, cant hurt


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks didnt think of a belt


----------



## husker1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input. I think I will head to B.P.S tomorrow and get some waders. unless the weather is good and I can get out a try and catch some pups. still trying to catch my first one on the yak.:fishing:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i was out this morning, the air was 51* and the water temp was 73* the fish felt warm when handling them. still rain pants over sweats for me for awhile longer


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Husker1 said :


> I think I will head to B.P.S tomorrow and get some waders. unless the weather is good and I can get out a try and catch some pups. still trying to catch my first one on the yak.


Don't forget to purchase a clinchable belt for the top of the waders. You know the kind; sorta like the Boy Scout web belt issued as part of the uniform .

Fishwander
(actually I wear 2 belts: one to keep the splash top from allowing water to enter from below , and another on top of the waders to prevent water intrusion from above.)


----------



## Ben K. (Jun 21, 2010)

After you settle on your gear, test it out... In a pool, at the beach... BEFORE you need it. I attended a TKAA turtle fest once that I felt was very informative. We met at the hrbt launch and practiced self resques which, with the extra gear, was a little different. I learned that you should crouch down and vent the air from your top. (probably common sence for some but I didn't know) When I was in over my head the air went to my boots, I lost my balance, and started back strokin almost under the pier! Maybe my experience could save you a little embarrasment.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I picked up a pair of bone-dry breathables and a pair of wading boots with the felt bottoms today at bps in off i-95 for $115 a set. There seemed to be more room for additional outerwear than the neoprene boot foot and a whole lot lighter.


Darren


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Another HUGE BENEFIT to waders over the costly drysuit is ......if your feet and/or legs get cold.....just put them in the water for a bit and your body heat will do the rest! Ditto with the Neo-gloves.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Jason call me about that dry suit


----------

